# Port M Saturday- AJ, Ling,Grouper Snap



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Fishing saturday out of Port Mansfield. Title says it all. 26' Glacier Bay cat. Need 2

Nick 210.857.3473


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Gonna catch some lesser AJs, I wouldn't be keeping any greater AJs right now.


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Last weekend the AJ, Ling and snapper were very active! Finally got a great day offshore. We did 128nm round trip.


----------



## reel-deal (Jun 9, 2011)

*very interested*

I'm out of SA also and love getting offshore, havn't made it in the last several months, but was looking at hitting Port M myself... Give me a shout and we can talk about details of it if you are interested....

Jeremy


----------

